# CAF Heart of America airshow



## broke91hatch (Mar 13, 2008)

July 12th,13th 2008 at New Century air center. About 35min south of downtown Kansas City. 

Heart of America Wing, CAF


I went last year and had a blast. It is free to the public to attend. They ask for a donation if you can spare it to help with the costs of upkeep on the aircraft. They have a great collection of other WW2 artifacts in there hangar. Talking with the people who were there is always a good time. I never get tired of hearing their stories. Best of all rides are offered on most aircraft for a donation ranging from $80-$300. If you are in the area feel free to stop by!!!


----------



## broke91hatch (Apr 8, 2008)

Our 2008 EXPO that is free to the public will be held July 12 and 13 at New Century Airport. So far the WWII aircraft that we have scheduled are: B-17 Flying Fortress, P-51 Mustang, Japanesse Zero (Tora replica), Fairchild PT-19 Cornell, Boeing PT-17 Stearman, Consolidated Vultee BT-13, Taylorcraft L-2 Grasshopper, Piper HE-1 Air Ambulance,and a Cessna L-19 Birddog. Also both days we will have 2 great bands to play for oyur listening pleasure. Also don't forget there will be a great display of military vehicles of all types. Please review this announcement in the future for more details. Please click on the web site below for additional information.
Info: Jon Miller 913-634-0788 or Steve Zimmerman 913-782-9895
Website:www.kcghostsquadron.org/newsletters/Media Kit.pdf
Email:[email protected]


----------



## DBII (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I wish I could go.

DBII


----------

